# My cutting competition diet for Lakes Classic, progress pics so far...



## steve_barrow (Dec 14, 2009)

Afternoon folks,

Thought I'd post up my cutting diet in preparation for my first competition on the 8th May, the Lakes Classic in Ulverston, Cumbria. I'm just over 4 weeks into it so far, indented on doing one of these from the start; but just haven't got round to it. This diet has been given to me by Shaun Watson as he trains in the gym I do, so I have obtained a lot of information regarding it, and also purchased the gear/GH/supps I am taking under his recommendation. I feel I'm making very good progress so far, I'm in the best shape I've ever been in and loving the changes.

With the competition 6 weeks on Sunday, I still have a lot of fat to lose, so I'm hoping; but aren't 100% I'll have enough time to get down to the condition I need to be in. So far I have lost just under 2 stone doing this ( in 4 weeks!), gone from 18 stone dead to just over 16st on last weigh-in (first thing Sunday morning just gone).

Let me know your thoughts. I will upload some progress pictures tonight after work.

6.45 (Upon waking up) - 4 x BCAA's, 1000mg Vitamin C, 1 x T3 tab

7.00 - 45-60 mins of cardio, fast walk round town, 3-4 miles.

8.00 (Immediately after cardio) - 3 scoops of CNP Pro Peptide, 75g Oats in 500ml water with 1 heaped tea spoon of Glutamine powder. 1000mg Multi Vit, 2 x winny tabs, 2 x Anavar tabs.

11.15 - 200g Chicken/Turkey breast, 150g Jacket Potato, 2 x Udo's oil caps

14.30 - Same as but with 150g Brown basmati rice instead

17.45 - Same as 11.15

19.30 - Weight train + 15-20 mins cardio

21.00 - 3 scoops of CNP Pro Peptide, 75g Oats in 500ml water. 1 x Winny Tab, 1 x Anavar tab

11.45 - 7 egg whites, 1 full egg (usually scrambled or omelette), 1 tea spoon of natural Peanut butter

Regarding AAS; im having 1.5ml on Monday, Wednesday and Friday every week of the No-Bull Pro Design gear, currently just finished off 20ml of the Mass II, and now got 20ml of the Cut and then 20ml of the Hard for the last few weeks.

Regarding HGH; im having 5iu every morning before cardio Mon-Friday.

Also having Clenbuterol every other day; on the days I have it, I have 2 in the morning before cardio, 2 at dinner time and 2 before training.

Im not sure on what the daily intake of protein/carbs/fats this is, but it was design for me by Shaun (its basically exactly the same as his cutting diet). Not querying this atall, as it definetly working; but just wondering your thoughts? Also wondering if (once I do upload pics) you think I will have enough time (just short of 7 weeks) to get into the condition I need to be in?

Cheers


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good luck with this Steve!

2 stone in 4 weeks! Wow, some loss mate. Have you lost any strength due to this?


----------



## steve_barrow (Dec 14, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Good luck with this Steve!
> 
> 2 stone in 4 weeks! Wow, some loss mate. Have you lost any strength due to this?


Thanks mate 

Ive lost a little strength but nothing really noticeable, lost about 5kg off my max bench press for example, not too bad, I was carrying A LOT of sh*t though!

Forgot to add, im having 6 x BCAA's half an hour before training and 6 x BCAA's after it with my PWO shake.

Also, you will notice there is no veg in there. Im a REALLY fussy eater, dont really like any green veg (will grow up one day!), so Shaun said to have Psyllium Husk tabs as they are high in fibre, and basically keep me shi**ing haha! I have 2 of those half an hour before each of my 3 chicken/rice/potato meals.

Also training is basically the same every week, although I do alternate exercises for each muscle group, I generally do;

Monday - Chest

Tuesday - Back

Wednesday - Legs

Thursday - Shoulders

Friday - Arms


----------



## steve_barrow (Dec 14, 2009)

Right then, heres for pics so far.

First one, taken at 18 stone the night before I started the diet, NO definition, big fat gut, quite big and watery:










2nd, taken 2 weeks into it, only very slight differrenced I think very hairy so difficult to tell:










3rd taken a week ago tonight, abs starting to very slightly come through, slightly more definition on chest, shoulders, etc:










Then these 2 taken about 2 hours ago after training back. 2 stone differrence to the first pic, lot more definition everywhere:


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

good luck mate

good progress so far


----------



## steve_barrow (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks mate.

To be honest, in 4 weeks im completely amazed at the difference! Just shows what a good diet and cardio does for you


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

quality that mate! keep it up


----------



## steve_barrow (Dec 14, 2009)

scouse_jay said:


> quality that mate! keep it up


Thanks mate


----------



## gilly (May 30, 2005)

Good job mate amazing progress in 4 weeks ,do you have 2 caps of Udo`s with all your meals and have any cheat meals on a weekend...


----------



## steve_barrow (Dec 14, 2009)

gilly said:


> Good job mate amazing progress in 4 weeks ,do you have 2 caps of Udo`s with all your meals and have any cheat meals on a weekend...


Cheers pal!

No not with every meal, just have the 2 caps with the 3 chicken meals through the day. Rely on the fats in my protein in the morning and after training and the peanut butter before bed with my eggs. Nope, no cheat meals whatsoever. I guess someone with a lessedr bodyfat level than I had to start off with could possibly - I dont no - but I had very high bodyfat so it had to be 100% strict..!


----------



## gilly (May 30, 2005)

Nice one mate keep hitting it hard you look bang on track to me looking forward to following your journel..........


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Brilliant progress so far, and good luck in your comp! Only thing I'd say is get some green veg in there, few calories, something to munch on and good for you


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

great work you getting in some post workout protein and carbs though


----------



## steve_barrow (Dec 14, 2009)

gilly said:


> Nice one mate keep hitting it hard you look bang on track to me looking forward to following your journel..........


Thanks mate, hopefully I am!



defdaz said:


> Brilliant progress so far, and good luck in your comp! Only thing I'd say is get some green veg in there, few calories, something to munch on and good for you


Cheers bro  I mentioned this in my second post on the thread...basically I am an unbelieveably fussy and dont really like green veg, rediculous as it sounds, and I will grow and start to eat it one day; but for now I am having 2 x Psylliyum Husks 3 times a day to compensate for the lack of green veg and to keep my digestive system/bowel movements in check ha 



glanzav said:


> great work you getting in some post workout protein and carbs though


Thanks mate... I dont no what you mean by that though..was it a question or statement?! lol! I am getting in post workout protein and carbs in there, in the form of my 9.00 meal right after ive finished in the gym...thats if it was a question?! :S


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

oh soz my mistake i was taking it as if you finished the gym at 7.30

im cutting down myself down from 19.4 to 18.4 this morning got 13 weeks to hols so see how i go now all the best


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Great progress in 4 weeks mate.

I was thinking of starting to cut soon and you might have given me the inspiration to start.

With regard to the AAS's, what injectables are you taking in the No Bull gear?


----------



## steve_barrow (Dec 14, 2009)

glanzav said:


> oh soz my mistake i was taking it as if you finished the gym at 7.30
> 
> im cutting down myself down from 19.4 to 18.4 this morning got 13 weeks to hols so see how i go now all the best


No probs mate; but no, weight train 7.30 - 8.30 generally and then some more cardio til about 9 and then eat straight away.

Good stuff mate, sounds like your doing well. Cheers, same to you



yannyboy said:


> Great progress in 4 weeks mate.
> 
> I was thinking of starting to cut soon and you might have given me the inspiration to start.
> 
> With regard to the AAS's, what injectables are you taking in the No Bull gear?


Thanks mate. Brilliant stuff, i'll be really glad if my progress has inspired anyone else 

Dont no what u mean bud? The No Bull gear is injectable? Or have I got the wrong end of the stick..?! Im having 20ml of the No Bull Mass II, then 20ml of the No Bull Cut and then 20ml of the No Bull hard. 1.5ml x 3 times a week, so 4.5ml a week. 20ml lasts 4 weeks, 60ml will last the full 12


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

What compounds are in the No Bull mixes?


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

great progress


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Great work so far Steve well done


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

Excellent progress, amazing what a proper cutting diet can achieve.


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Honestly without people like you I would have given up the ghost a good few months ago, amazing transformation mate well done!!!

Inspiring to say the least!


----------



## steve_barrow (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks very much for the kind comments so far! Only 2 more pounds lost this week but I think defenition is slowly starteing to become clearer  I will take some more photos and upload them this week, including someposes and leg shots.



yannyboy said:


> What compounds are in the No Bull mixes?


To be honest mate, im not sure. I know they're only fairy low mg/ml, the Mass II is 123mg/ml and off the top of my head I cant remember the Cut.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Fantastic progress particulary in such a short time frame.

As already said just shows what can be achieved with a well planned diet and cardio program along with a dedicated approach.

All the best with the rest of the prep.

Will be following.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

steve_barrow said:


> Thanks very much for the kind comments so far! Only 2 more pounds lost this week but I think defenition is slowly starteing to become clearer  I will take some more photos and upload them this week, including someposes and leg shots.
> 
> To be honest mate, im not sure. I know they're only fairy low mg/ml, the Mass II is 123mg/ml and off the top of my head I cant remember the Cut.


You're not sure what's in them, seriously?


----------



## steve_barrow (Dec 14, 2009)

Rotsocks said:


> Fantastic progress particulary in such a short time frame.
> 
> As already said just shows what can be achieved with a well planned diet and cardio program along with a dedicated approach.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot buddy 



yannyboy said:


> You're not sure what's in them, seriously?


Yes I really dont. It doesn't say on the side of the box or vile, only says the mg/ml. These have been recommended by a very successful bodybuilder though, who has been using them for years and know who has designed/manufactured them, etc. So I trust him fully.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

steve_barrow said:


> Thanks a lot buddy
> 
> Yes I really dont. It doesn't say on the side of the box or vile, only says the mg/ml. These have been recommended by a very successful bodybuilder though, who has been using them for years and know who has designed/manufactured them, etc. So I trust him fully.


Whatever's in them has definately worked, great transformation. So you wasn't running high dosages then?


----------



## steve_barrow (Dec 14, 2009)

Just a quick update to this, as havent in a while. Been really busy with long hours in work, training/cardio/cooking!

Coming in really well now, Abs are properly through and getting more cut and vascular by the day pretty much..! the shows 2 weeks on Sunday so not long to go now, and cant wait to get up on stage now to be honest. Weight was down to about 15 stone 3lb, so not far off 3 stone gone!

I'll try adn get some pics taken this week and get them up here


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

so that's about 3 stone in about 8 weeks? That's excellent going mate. Looking forward to seeing the pics. Best of luck for the comp


----------

